# Yak fishing car suggestions



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Bit of a left field suggestion but how longs the outback? Would it fit in something like this?

2002 TOYOTA HIACE SBV 02 VAN LONG REGO 9-10 MONTHS REGO SLIGHT DAMAGE

http://bit.ly/LzgmWL

One of the best setups I saw was the hobie van @ the Marlo abt the other year, had 2 Pa's in it from memory. Could be used as a handy camping setup too I guess.

Otherwise, I'd be going a commodore wagon just for the sheer number of them around, availability of parts etc.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Occulator said:


> Ken,
> 
> If it was me and I didn't need another car (with all the associated costs and the parking requirements) I'de invest in a trailer. A fold away one if you don't have suitable extra parking, or if you have the room I'de opt for a plain old vanilla box trailer. $2,000 would see you clear with rego, easy load racks, and a storage box for the accessories/fishing gear me thinks. And if you ever do any travelling on holidays it would be perfect for the kids toys and bikes and camping gear as well.


At the risk of ignoring the thread title and siding with Occy, I am a trailer supporter. Im in a similar situation in that we have one car and the wife forbids the carrying of the yak on the car. However my car is an SUV (ford territory) and I have kitted it out with some good quality seat covers etc.... Works for me and saves me on running and fuel costs too.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

falcon station wagon.
You could probably slide the outback inside if you drop the front passenger seat down......and with the 2 grand left over you'll be able to afford the carbon tax. ;-)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Ute with ladder rack. Easiest kayak loading vehicle ever.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I believe Steven M has his old van on the market, you could make him an offer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

ArWeTherYet said:


> I believe Steven M has his old van on the market, you could make him an offer.


If you want the body kit I can get you one from Japan. Never picked Steven M for a pink Anime fan :lol: :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

nad97 said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Steven M has his old van on the market, you could make him an offer.
> ...


Yeah he prefers Naruto, thats why the vans for sale.


----------



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

Maybe the Holden Vectra wagon, 1999 model? got one and its great for a family and storage.

http://www.redbook.com.au/cars/research ... 999%2c1999


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

StevenM said:


> Look you clowns my car is not for sale.
> 
> anyway Ken
> 
> ...


That things AWESOME. That's the one Kraley.
May not have sufficient headroom for the clown wig though.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Mini Moke........racks on each bumper.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

StevenM said:


> I know you have style so I'm thinking
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rare-Ford-LT ... 500wt_1204
> 
> check out the flames...yeah baby.


Thats defiantly it Ken Griswold.......take the family on a vacation.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

A Toyota Camry wagon would suit your description. Cheap and reliable room for family on occasion.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Shitty old tradesman ute with ladder racks. Hilux, Courier, bravo. Whatever. Fits your brief to a tee.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

koich said:


> Shitty old tradesman ute with ladder racks. Hilux, Courier, bravo. Whatever. Fits your brief to a tee.


yep 
the good part ---- you dont have to take family


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Plenty of utes that will cart the boat, but not that much room for the fam ,and not that great for inner city travelling.

What about an old Suburu Liberty. Can't kill em, low roofline and plenty of room in the back for gear.


----------

